# replace vapor barrier from inside?



## rizzo (Nov 9, 2007)

spray foam may be a good solution. Closed cell spray foam is a class 2 vapor retarder, open cell foam, I believe is class 3 (the pros may correct me on this). You will want to maintain the drain-space between the brick veneer and the sheathing.


----------



## gopher (Sep 14, 2009)

so your saying not to spray the foam against the brick wall?


----------



## gopher (Sep 14, 2009)

ok i made a pic maybe it will wake up this thread
i need to know how to replace that vapor barrier and what i should use to seal in the ant tunnels?


----------

